# Fiahing contest score thread



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Team 1 monsterbucks7 and outdoor kid
Team 2 mobowhunter41 and huntinguyg
Team 3 arhoytyhunter and bowhunyer1041 
Team 4 ohiobuckboy65 
Contest starts today and ends may 31st
Any fish counts but it has to sport fish.


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

So you want us to measure every fish we catch? Thats gonna be crazy...


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Only 5 of each fish per team a month an have to have pictures.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

only 5 fish a month? or 5 of each species a month?


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

5 fish per species a month.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

for team 1 24" blue


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

team 2 20.5" 5.5 pound largemouth


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

team 1 35" flathead


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

team 1 25" flathead


----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks likes team 1 is in the lead.


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Snapping turtles will also be included. Measure them by pounds.


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

How would you score this one?


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ill join ohiobuckboy on team 4


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok your on team 4 hunting fishing with ohiobuckboy. Tht would be one huge snapper


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

team 1

26lb turtle


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I would be on a team 5 if you would have one. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ ya you can be on team 5 also.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey can i still get on a team. Doesnt matter what team just would apreciate to get on.


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ya u can be on team 6


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i got a large mouth at 21 inches


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Need pics to count.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

if i enter 5 and then get a bigger 1 will it cull out my smallest one


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes it will cut the smaller one out.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

k thanks


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll get some pics up tonight


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

16, 18, and 21 inch bass team 4
pics are to big


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

No pics equal no points


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

bass- total 56 inches-4 

Crappie- total 32 inches- 3 "that's all I can make out that's mine"

Blue cat- total 26 inches- 1


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

16 inch smallie


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Team 1 won flatheads and snapping turtle.
Team 3 won blue cats, bass, and crappie.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

New one start over the first?


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yup


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

a lil over 43 inches


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

5 flats=143 inches
Gar= 38


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

This is the last time I'll fish for a while because I got to go to new York For 10 days and leaving Saturday so I had to stack up.... Got another gar but took a pic after I cleaned it....


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

19 inch carp

went to lake Rathbun in Iowa this weekend and caught lots and lots of crappie. Nothing big though.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

36 in flathead for team 1


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Too late yet? Going fishin in the morning


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

yall still doing this???


----------

